# My unknown scare!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well yesterday was my first day of back to school and midway thru the day I got an email from my husband starting out "DASH IS FINE but read the rest...."

Ofcourse I still panicked. If you saw my food directions with my dog (heck you have probably read enough of my messages to know how crazy I am!) Well yesterday, Jim was doing gardening and had the dogs outside with him with leaving the house door open all day. We are totally changing around the backyard- the fence is up, we are removing and replacing some plants, just moving others, etc. Just making the dog area, really a dog area.

We have 2 neighbors that come over and visit all the time. Almost a little too much but it definitely becomes too much when you have hammered in fence for 4 hours straight in 90F weather  Well yesterday, Jim says he hears our neighbor and she is ther holding Dasher talking so he said he went to go visit her and thought it was odd she would reach in and pick up Dash but she does like him. No, apparently, Dash must have escaped when Jim went thru the house into the garage with the garage door open cause the girls were still in the gate. Luckily, Dash went to the neighbors- mind you my new house is in a subdivision but tons of woods where he could easily get lost and who knows what is in there. 

I personally (this isn't somthing I am endorsing for everyone) let my dogs be off leash individually with me. I do this in the front yard quite a bit and we do training out there probably every other day. Each of my dogs has been thru tons of obedience too. But I more do it for accidents just like the one yesterday. That if my dogs were to get out, it isn't time to be crazy I am suddenly off leash, etc. 

I talked to my neighbor last night. She said Dash saw her in the garage and she didn't see us outside and when she said his name he came running to visit. That is exactly what I want and all the obedience training in the world pays off in that one moment and I am now very glad we have somewhat too friendly neighbors that have quickly got to know the pups. That couldn't have been a better blessing. I really think I am going to hand out a flyer with our information and the dogs pictures on it to my cul de sac.

P.S. Apparently my husband wasn't gonna tell me this but then his mother told him what if the neighbor told me!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, he would have been dead if he hadn't fessed up! Makes me want to do more training. Maybe then I wouldn't be in my neighbor's yard at 6:30 in the morning trying to get Murphy back when some neighborhood kid leaves our back gate open!

What are you going back to school for?


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So glad it turned out okay. Izzy's gotten out twice (both times I wasn't home). Luckily she went straight next door to my brother's house. Both times it was my stupid brother-in-law who left the front door open. My son told me as soon as I walked in the house. He was so freaked out about it. We live on a main road, a really busy street. I sometimes let Izzy off leash to walk next door so I think she was over there looking for me. I'm a bit frightened to let her off leash in the front yard, in case she decides to be crazy but she usually sticks right near me and runs right to my brother's steps.


How exciting, you're going back to school.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Glad everything worked out Amanda, especially in a new area. Being a pup, little Dash is probably pretty curious. Good idea about the flyer I think I may do something like that, or go around introducing Baloo to the neigbours.

My situation is alot like yours, we live on a small court with little traffic. I let Baloo off leash when he is in the yard with me, we do some training but mostly playing. When my Mom and Dad have him out during the day though, he doesn't listen as well he ran off chasing a cat the other day with Mom so she puts him on the leash now, I would have freaked out if I got a message like you did from my Mom.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Amanda,
I really like your reasoning about letting the dogs off leash one at a time with you for training in the front yard! I've wanted to do that often, for this very reason, but I have a VERY tiny front yard right next to a fairly busy street where occasionally cars zip by beyond the speed limit, so I don't dare. 

I'm so glad Dash is all right! Especially in this case, very friendly neighbors is a very good thing!

What are you going to school for?


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I forgot to say we have a really big front yard, so that makes it a little easier. We moved our house 10 years ago, so now we're 100 feet away from the yard. Sometimes I leave the leash on her but let the leash go. That is a little more comforting to me.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Amanda, so glad it all turned out well and your sometimes "too" friendly neighbor was right there. 

I learned the importance of 'come' when my two just played their way out of our gate that DH left open. So glad Dash is okay.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Amanda, I don't blame you for panicking. I just know that if I got an email from my husband saying that the dogs were okay, all kinds of horrible situations would go through my mind, not to mention, what exactly, is his definition of 'Okay"? I'm so glad that Dasher merely went visiting and didn't wander off into the woods.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

So happy to read that everything is ok Amanda. You must of been feeling your heart beating in your chest!

I think we need to see your beautiful fence you chose and also-----I think I need to send Quincy to you for awhile. Can you teach him some obedience and get him certified? Then ship him to Dale's hav spa? When reading your posts I feel so inadequate...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amanda, that is really scary. Especially the wooded areas you're talking about, that's my nightmare when I let Pablo off leash. I too chose to let Pablo off leash as much as possible from week one. It is risky at times, but it sure pays off in these situations of escape when he'll just walk around the house to sniff and mark rather than doing a RLH or run as far as you can.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks guys. I just wanted to post because even when you are careful, things still happen. Jim and I are probably over cautious than most people with everything with the dogs. Even the other day, I will tell you Jim yelled at me to throw out the hot dog I cut on the cutting board cause earlier he cut an onion and didn't wash it! But anything can still happen especially when you are physically and mentally tired. I really want to stress I am in no way advocating for anyone to take their dog outside and let it run around in the front yard offleash. Dash himself has been in an offleash obedience and agility class for at least 2 hours per week and countless time training with us at home. I live in the middle of no where in a fenced in neighborhood and in that on a cul de sac with 3 homes on the street. But obedience and them listening is always a work in progress and this is something I personally do and work on and found it works the best individually. When I have all 3, the doggy brain takes over and it turns into chase, play, and mommy who?

I started back to school on Monday to get my Masters in Education. It has been something I have thought of doing on and off. I passed the content part-very scary that it is that easy to do earlier this summer... but maybe that is a sign of our education system and even with no child left behind, there needs a lot of help.

Julie- I will try to get some pics up but they may not be good, I still have no clue where a lot of stuff is including my camera cord. Quite a few boxes to unpack but I can use my bb. We have a lot more work to do too so don't think that is it! There was pine mulch around the first tree out of the dog door and that will not work with Dasher. The first place he runs to and gets it all over him. Then Belle wants to mark over him and now they bring in enough pine to recover the living room (the dyson works great- thanks for all your recommendations). It is a work in progress but putting the fence in ourselves was a lot of work so I am sure we can do it. My husband has been non stop with this backyard and our budget has flown out the window every time he sees a pretty plant at lowes!

P.S. I was going to recommend although most of you probably have something. I bought the little green machine or one of the recommended ones. That you put on a spot and it does all the work. That little thing is amazing. Belle since we have move has vomitted twice on the carpet (why she choses the carpet... ugh) But one I didn't see until a few days- haven't even thought about using the formal dining room or going into it. And I put the machine on it and you would never know there was crusty bile!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ I'm so glad to read that little Dashy is ok. What a social butterfly! It is scary to think what might have happened. You are so good with, not only doing training with them in the 1st place, you are good to keep it up...that's where I fall short w/Tori. This is a good reminder to always keep working on the things they know, as well as adding the new stuff.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We've been so lazy about training but with good weather again it's definitely time to step it up!

The carpet cleaner thing sounds good. What's it called?

Congrats on going back to school! I don't even know what I want to be when I grow up.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We have been letting Dexter off the leash for about 2 months in the yard. We use treats and we let him smell the treats first. When Dexter is HYPER and in need of serious run exercise, will take him outside because if we don't, Dexter will drive us crazy! 

We have to tired out Dexter every evening. Sometimes a walk in the neighborhood on leash works fine and I will have a short run play time, but other times, Dexter must be outside and running. 

My dh and I will take Dexter outside and RUN from the first yard to the back yard by calling him and doing sits or downs or whatever. If he comes when not called....no treat....(Dexter will get a lot of exercise this way!) Dexter will catch onto the game...that is why we do not treat if not called. 

Dexter is getting to know the neighborhood and many neighbors know his name, which is good!

And I will take Dexter outside just to follow us around the yard off leash for short sessions. You have to pay attention to what is going on around you with these short sessions because our pup will sometimes want to run to someone across the street, or if kids are playing (he wants to check things out)..... so with some serious "Come" commands....Dexter will come. 

I am so glad your pup escape outcome was good! Try the treats outside, it really does work! Make sure when taking him outside that nothing is going on...kids playing in other yards, neighbors in yards...take your pup out when it is quiet and start training.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Amanda, I am so glad Dash is okay. It is scary when that happens. When we went to the Cape last year with my inlaws, my husband's nephews let Brady out one day. I came down the stairs and Brady was at the front door greeting me. My heart dropped to my stomach. This year, I am bringing gates with for the doors! Tell Dash he is a good boy for going to see the neighbor!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh Amanda, so glad this turned out well!! I know you have trained your dogs beautifully.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Amanda, so glad Dash is okay! That is scary. You are amazing when it comes to all the training you have done with your crew. That is awesome you are going back to school!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Scooter's Family said:


> The carpet cleaner thing sounds good. What's it called?


Ann- The Bissel spot bot pet. There is a big circle part you just place over the stain area and it does all the work in like 5 minutes and beeps and let's you know it is done. Sears had a sale a few weeks ago on it and it was free shipping for like $95 but this thing rocks... cause bile is hard to get out of carpet!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

okay Jim took a few pics with his camera today to brag about his new second job-professional fencer- HAHHAHAHA! But I am very happy with how it turned out and the dogs love the new backyard too. Jim has been splitting some day lillies and stuff to lay around and we ordered some flowering catnip to help keep the mosquitoes and ticks out of the yard too. I think next year, it may be are ideal doggy backyard


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow, that looks awesome! I am sure you and the kids will enjoy it!!!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

The fence looks great. The dogs look so happy hanging out on the porch.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Amanda, the fence is beautiful!! What shows of the house and yard looks really nice. Looks like you moved into a great place!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what a beautiful yard, fence and DH! I am glad Dash is AOK. and very impressed with your training...my boys have selected memory with "come."


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amanda, first my jaw dropped when I read your story about Dash! Thank GOD he's o.k.!!! Then I see those pictures and my jaw dropped again! Holy cow, it's gorgeous! You might not want to let it all go to Jim's head, but man, that is some amazing fence work. I'll bet it was tough to do. 

Congratulations on going back to school, kiddo! Do you even sleep???


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone- I was shocked at how hard he worked and how well it turned out. Jim isn't a handyman by any means and he did most of it himself. I came out to help when needed but I was reading and getting ready for school and trying to unpack. When we got married and got our first apartment, he called his dad to come over and put a shelf up for us! Now he is living at Lowes and doing everything himself. I am very proud of him and hence I try to bite my lip when he buys too many things. Thank goodness he has the green thumb with this house though. I stick to my orchids and stay away from worms and dirt 

Marj- not much this week and that is why you cant see pics of the rest of the house. Thank goodness my dogs aren't chewers! I have a room (not kiddin here!) that I literally threw in the packed last minute boxes and dumped them and just shut the door. I had to run in there last night and I could barely squeeze thru the door. But if I shut it, it goes away!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wow, the fence is beautiful, he did a wonderful job!

I may have to order that spot thing!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- If Belle gets sick again, I will do a before and after picture. I really like this little gadget. I have a spot on the top cushion of my couch that now in the light you can see how much red dirt has been dragged- it is where Dora lays all the time. I am going to try it there too. I don't think of myself as OCD but between the new dyson and this... I might have to not use them for a day!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I didn't want to say anything but my Dyson broke! :Cry: It's in the shop being repaired now. When I called their customer service number the man on the phone was great, I didn't know when or where I bought it and he said he'd register it and the 5 year warranty would begin now. Gave me several places to choose from to take it for repair and told me it would all be covered. Gavin took it in and the lady there said even she loves Dysons and they repair vacuums. I won't have it for almost a week!!! I'm going to have to bring up the Rainbow from the basement and use it until I get my baby back!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> I really want to stress I am in no way advocating for anyone to take their dog outside and let it run around in the front yard offleash.


I am so glad to read you said this, as you KNOW how anal and what your breeders opinion is of this!!!! I love ya and that helps too!!! LOL


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I love the fence by the way!!!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I love your fence Amanda! Your DH did an awesome job!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Amanda, gorgeous!!! See, all the stressing over which kind of fence paid off. You have a beautiful end result. I love it !!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks  We enjoyed it this morning but still have a lot of work to do. We need to grow more grass or something back there with the woods, dogs, wildlife, it is hard. We also have a lot of plants we want to transplant or plant. Gonna be a work in progress for quite awhile. But right now, we love it!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ Tell Jim we give him four paws and two thumbs up :thumb::thumb: on the fence. He did a great job! Your yard is beautiful!

BTW~ We've lived here almost 25 yrs. and it is _still_ a work in progress!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Amanda, sorry for your Dasher episode . . .but glad it turned out OK and your training definitely paid off. And your new backyard and fence are beautiful!! High five your DH!! I know you will enjoy them. It is so tempting to want to totally fix the backyard in one summer, but, believe me, it is a constant work in progress. We have been in our house 26 years and do something new very year as well as something major every couple of years. Last year was redoing the deck, and this year is raised boxes for vegetables which is fun but lots of work. Then there's tree work, bush trimming, moving rose bushes, constant mowing, edging, weed pulling . . . whew! We love our yard, but joke that it gets bigger and bigger every year . . . but is great for a Hav playdate 

My SIL recently kept Jackson while we are on a trip and admitted to me that she "lost" the dogs (she has a dachshund) and found them outside the gate sitting in the carport. Yikes! She is very good with the dogs, but has a rather nonchalant attitude about those things, but I know how important the training is for these moments. Thanks for sharing your story and reminding us.


----------

